# Red seal



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello All...

Can you help? 
I am searching for info about my OH's qualification being recognised in Canada, which is a mine-field! There's toooo much info on the net!!
But
It appears that Red Seal is the way to go...!
I'd like to ask if he has to be on Canadian soil to take the RS exam?

I have mailed RS & have had no reply 

As an experienced Electrician of over 20yrs (self employed) it appears there is demand for him...
We are looking for a change in our life mainly for the children!
He has been to Canada before and LOVED it, east & west, but we are hitting a brickwall on the job search...
Have done all the jobsites (jobbank, monster etc)
Emailed dozens of agencies & some companies direct...

Anyone had/having similar?


----------



## B.Varley (Oct 16, 2010)

owdon said:


> Hello All...
> 
> Can you help?
> I am searching for info about my OH's qualification being recognised in Canada, which is a mine-field! There's toooo much info on the net!!
> ...


Hello there, I'm sorry I can't help much except say you're right, the Red Seal is definitely the way to go, & I believe you do need to be in Canada to take the exam but that's about all I know.


----------

